# fence around haunt? what do you do?



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Was thinking of building a temporary themed fence for my yard haunt any ideas on the cheap or what do some of you do? Would be cool to find cemetery looking fencing/gates


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I use discarded sections of stockade fencing. Bottom 2 feet is usually rotted...I cut it off & separate boards to make them further apart & haphazardly nailed...re-nail them to fresh wood. Cost = $0. I usually find them on craigs list (people are very happy to have you take them away!) or will leave a note on a house if I see people are getting a new fence installed.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Last year I needed a lot of fence, quick and for a decent price (I ended up building the entire thing just a day or two before I set up). I ended up buying a load of 1"x2"s for about $24 and a packet of screws and eye-bolts for another couple of bucks. I built between 40 to 50 feet of fence for under $40, and it only took me an afternoon to put together. To age the fence I soaked some steel-wool pads in a couple of gallons of cider-vinegar over night and just sprayed the mixture over the fence with a hand-held lawn sprayer. It literally aged the fence within half-a-day. Here are some pics of the fence before I aged it.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow sawtooth that's amazing. Does it leave big holes in the yard? Cause I rent my house but my landlord is OK with my haunt and everything I do as long as it looks back to normal after Halloween haha


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

No big holes. That is what the eye bolts are for. I screwed them into the ends of the cross-braces and then used a bunch of garden stakes I had lying around to run down through the eye bolts to tie the sections together and then on into the ground to secure the fence in place. I had to angle the sections a bit here and there to give some stability to it all, but overall it worked out great, looked pretty cool and kept the ToTs from getting into my display.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I did the same thing as Sawtooth last year. I spent a little more on my fence (but it is VERY sturdy) but it was well worth it. It encased the whole yard and it made it so people could walk up to the fence, but couldn't get to my props. No damaged props in 2011! It made everything more civilized because in prior years I actually had some 'older' tot's just walk into my house! I used rebar and drove it into the ground and did much them same thing Sawtooth did. Except I drilled holes in the 2 X 4's and the fence just slides into place. It took about an hour to break it down after Halloween and the fence lengths are just propped outside at our shop, aging. Check out my pictures on the thread _Nightmare on Mulberry Street_ http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28602. You could probably get some wooden pallets for free and tear them apart and use the wood if you are handy.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

What does work well are the T posts for farm fencing. They are sturdy and only make a little hole. Pound them in, secure your fence with wire or zip ties and then when done, just remove the fencing and pull out the posts. I've used these and with the winds we've had and people leaning on them, they stood up well.
Here's a link to give you an idea- http://www.tractorsupply.com/studded-t-post-6-ft-1-25-lb-per-foot-3609112


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool thanks I enjoy everyone's feedback greatly! I think I'm going my to did this!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with the t posts over the rebar. I used rebar the first year and as it is round, it doesn't have the strength to hold steady in the ground as nothing bites in. If someone leans on it, it will move and then it just gets worse and worse. the t posts are fairly cheap, a couple of bucks each maybe and they are well worth the price to sturdy the fence.

If you like the picket style fence and are going for the cheap, then by all means go that way. If you want a wrought iron looking fence, check out the fence I built. Time consuming and a little more expensive but a different look all together. I put together an instructions page if you want to know exactly how to build it. it is located Here

Good luck


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And the t-posts last forever. I got mine from Curbies- only needed 3 more that I bought new: spray painted mine with a khaki cammo so the are pretty much invisible. I use floral wire to secure them. When they come out, you can just stomp the hole shut with your foot (might need to water the ground 1st).

You can use pallet wood, too though it's heaver. You can rip the boards in half lengthwise.


----------



## Tortureklown (May 7, 2012)

I have always used the PCV fence with skull whistle toppers. I will look for picture of it tonight after my flight lands. I know that they are very hard to find now for other PVC fences though I have just cut the top at 45 points then heated it up so that I could then crimp it to look like a normal fence. Sorry for no picture my phone will not open the MySpace so I can pull them off I know I have some on there but not the facebook.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

unfortunately the skull whistle toppers have been discontinued for several years. The company that made them in china and imported them here stopped producing them and they have been near impossible to find for a few years. Plastic finnials are pretty cheap though if bought from a fence store online. I found some at mcFrugal which were cheap, less than 30 cents each shipped.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> And the t-posts last forever.


I'm getting my t-posts this year, they'll secure the fence beautifully. As far as wrought iron vs, picket fence being the best or looking cheap, I'll leave that up for debate, I know which I prefer! :jol:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

sawtooth. That is definitely not one I would want to debate either. Both are good and have their own applications. It just depends on what your haunt needs. Didn't mean to imply that one was cheap looking. I mean cheaper as in price to build as pallet wood is free etc. not the finished look. Apologies for the confusion


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Spider, no apologies needed. I like both style of fences as well, just feeling a little bellicose yesterday was all! :winkvil:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, well....Go build a prop or something haha. Nah, internet ramblings can get easily confused at times. Hard to put emotion into the writing and have it sound the way you said it in your head. On a side note, I like your picket fence. On a second side note, I don't want it in my yard as the iron looks better with my century home. And on a last note, it if was in the yard next to me, that would be awesome


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

My first year we gathered sticks and branches and tied them to gether using hay bale twin. You know I'm still not sure how it stayed standing. It looked creepy but was no real barrier as it was easy to step over.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> My first year we gathered sticks and branches and tied them to gether using hay bale twin. You know I'm still not sure how it stayed standing. It looked creepy but was no real barrier as it was easy to step over.


LOL I did the same thing with a bunch of small trees our old land lord had had cut down. It looked great, but a slight bump would knock the whole thing down. This year I am building a fence to enclose our entire front yard (roughly 60ft x 80ft) out of some old pallets that I got from a steel plant that a couple of our work release inmates work at. The boards on it are 1 x 8, so I'm getting four pickets from each board. I figure I'll make every other picket 3ft tall, and the odd ones 2 and 1/2 feet tall to give it a staggered look. I may even make a jig and put crosses on top of them or something.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

It's gonna cost you, but you can go to your local home improvment center and use garden trellis. I tried to add a pic, but it aint working right now, so here's a link to what I'm talking about. http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL...( 
Matthews Four Seasons Heartwood 72 in. Cedar Ladder Trellis) I've seen these go for about $8 for a 4'-5' sections at different places.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

I like the pvc fences im building 8 new sections this yr if i can get all the pipe i need going to use 14 10ft long 3/4 pvc going to make em 3 foot tall and spaced 2 feet apart to start might end up going back and adding two more if i dont like thelook imma try to use it for christmas also by adding round green and red painted balls to the tops of the post.....yes i do for christmas also


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I also use t-posts around my cemetery ..i use long and short with a black chain ..work great, then an arbor for doorway.


----------



## windsor (Aug 27, 2012)

there is an entire section on haunt project. I have visited that site along with monster list and they all have great links.

http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Fences


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

*not a fence, but effective*

i use 3/4 pvc with end caps (painted black) rebar and yellow caution tape.


----------

